# Rib Dislocation



## sam_son  (Sep 29, 2010)

If the patient had dislocation of rib, and  the physician had done manipulation and reduce the dislocation and after reduction the patient have feeling better and pain had reduced . 

For this cenario there is no specific CPT codes available - In section of Frcature and /or Dislocation - Thorax - also there is only fracture codes but there is no dislocation codes for ribs or costo chondral or costo sternal dislocations. 

If any body having idea to code this cenario please give me the answer
Thank you


----------



## Mary McCormick (Oct 2, 2010)

*Rib dislocation w/reduction*

In the CPT under surgery/musculoskeletal system (pg.98), it states Fracture and/or Dislocation.  I would use 21800 as there is no other code for a rib dislocation with manipulation.

Mary McCormick CPC


----------

